# Knee Update



## Warrior4Life (Jul 25, 2007)

I went to the Doc said it was a Bakers Cyst that popped...Im sure you medic types know what that is....


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice to see you take advice!  ;)

Is he going to investigate the reason for the cyst? ie an MRI to rule out cartilage/bursa tear?

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 25, 2007)

For us non-medic types...and those that didn't stay at a Holiday Inn last night...

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/bakers-cyst/DS00448/DSECTION=1

Hope you're up to par soon Warrior.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 25, 2007)

There goes my appetite lol


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 25, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> There goes my appetite lol


 Oh dont be so squeamish..you should have seen the pics of my arthroscopy...my cartilage looked like a can of crab meat!


----------



## Warrior4Life (Jul 25, 2007)

He just gave me some antibiotics... But I also have a swollen lymphnoid under my armpit..so He said i need to come back for that just incase.....you know the problems never end..


----------

